# my oscar shy and not moving



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

hi i am new here..
if got something wrong please forgive me...

today i just buy new oscar and put it in my tank...
my tank no have any fish just the oscar only..
my tank have
-plant
-air pump(bubble)
- filter

and it at bottom on the tank..

by the way..
my tank dont have heating..
can oscar life without heating?

ps/:how to know the oscar male or female?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello,

What is the temp of the tank. Whether or not it needs a heater depends on the climate it is in. They like 74-82 F approximately.

If it is a new tank is it cycled? Oscars do often sulk and hide for a few days until they get used to their surroundings. As long as ammonia and nitrites are zero and the temp is in the above range it is probably fine.


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

can i give my oscar dead small prawn?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

what size is the tank, and what kind of filtration are u using?


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

here the picture of my oscar..
please help me  


















my oscar only walk at night..in dark...


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

here the video of my oscar


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

GASP!

ok, first off that tank is way to small for him to live in, unless you are just growing him up a couple more inches then moving him to at least a 75 gallon tank.

like stated before u want the temp to be around 75-86 degrees F. so an aquarium thermometer and a heater would be a great investment

i dont know what that little filter is but ur going to need much better filtration for cleaner water and surface movement for oxygenation.

also give the oscar some substrate, small gravel or sand, and some rocks and caves so he has somewhere to shelter himself, and hide. i wouldnt want to live in a room with nothing in it.

the tank ur using is only 2/3 full of water, its already too small, u should fill it, also make sure the top isnt to snug so some fresh air can get into the tank.

good luck man


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

i use Filters like this : http://www.theaquariumshop.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=1851&name=Unipet+Air+Stream+Aquarium+Filter+Large

and 1 more is air pump (bubble)
like this :


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

update : my oscar only walk if i turn off light and if i turn back the light my oscar wont walk and run to bottom if the tank to hide or maybe shy..

my oscar only walk if the tank in dark place :?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

u still need to answer what temp your tank is at....


----------



## sekut5186 (Aug 11, 2008)

i dont have temperature


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

If we don't know the temperature, ammonia, and nitrite readings. Just a pic of the tank isn't really enough. The water parameters and temperature are imperative to diagnose the if the oscar is just shy and sulking or suffering in a poor environment.

As the others have said the tank and filtration isn't enough when the fish grows a little. Its probably okay for a little while IF that filter is cycled, which we don't know without chemistry readings.

If the water chemistry and temp are acceptable, putting a couple rocks or something for it to hide behind for a few days can help with sulking IF that is the problem.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Sep 17, 2008)

awww poor oscar. He needs some plants and hiding areas. Hes shy and has no form of security. What are you feeding him?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow, surprised this thread came back, I thought OP had posted some real data, guess not.


----------

